# CPU zu heiß?



## SapphireFlyer (28. September 2012)

*CPU zu heiß?*

Hallo,

Hab heute meinen PC zusammengeschraubt (Intel Core i7 und Alpenföhn K2). Ich hab alles gemacht, Windows etc..
Dann Core Temp angeschmissen und immer 30 - 35 Grad im Standardbetrieb (Firefox etc.)

Sind die Temperaturen ok?

MfG sapphireflyer


----------



## beren2707 (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Die Werte sind vollkommen in Ordnung. Teste mal mit Prime95 o.ä, da kann man eher erkennen, ob ein Problem vorliegt.


----------



## SapphireFlyer (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

69 - 71 bei Prime


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Im Idle bzw. beim serven sind die Temps völlig normal. Wie beren2707 bereits sagt, Prime95 laufen lassen und Temps beobachten mit CoreTemp oder HWMonitor.

*Edit:*

Warst schneller wie ich 

69 - 71°C ist schon ziehmlich warm. Hast du einen guten Luftstrom im Gehäuse?

*Edit2: *

Welchen I7 hast du denn?


----------



## SapphireFlyer (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Hmm also ich habe das Corsair Carbide 500R, da sind vorne zwei größere Lüfter, dann hinten der lüfter lässt luft raus und meinen K2 hab ich so eingebaut das er die luft aus dem gehäuse bläst aber hinten kommt irgendwie nix..

Core i7 3770k

bei CPU Z zeigt es immer an das er mit 3,9 ghz läuft (nicht übertaktet)

Nochmal getestet: Prime --> 65-69


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*



SapphireFlyer schrieb:


> Hmm also ich habe das Corsair Carbide 500R, da sind vorne zwei größere Lüfter, dann hinten der lüfter lässt luft raus und meinen K2 hab ich so eingebaut das er die luft aus dem gehäuse bläst aber hinten kommt irgendwie nix..


 
Wo hinten, aus dem Gehäuse? Ich denke mal du hast einen Lüfter verkehrt angebaut. Schau mal wohin die blasen, also welche Richtung. Die Pfeile sind meist auf dem Lüftergehäuse abgebildet.


----------



## SapphireFlyer (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Das blöde ist beim Alpenföhn stehen keine Windstromrichtungen drauf da sind nur so kanten auf den Flügeln vom Lüfter.


----------



## beren2707 (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Für den K2 bei Standardtakt sind die Werte für das Gehäuse wie gesagt zu hoch. Entweder sind die Lüfter falsch drauf oder es besteht ein anderweitiges Montageproblem.

Edit: So sollte er zu ausgerichtet sein, d.h. die weißen Verstrebungen müssen in Richtung des Kühlers gerichtet sein. Dementsprechend gilt das auch für den zweiten Lüfter.


----------



## SapphireFlyer (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Ja ist er..


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Für den K2 bei Standardtakt sind die Werte für das Gehäuse wie gesagt zu hoch. Entweder sind die Lüfter falsch drauf oder es besteht ein anderweitiges Montageproblem.
> 
> Edit: So sollte er zu ausgerichtet sein, d.h. die weißen Verstrebungen müssen in Richtung des Kühlers gerichtet sein. Dementsprechend gilt das auch für den zweiten Lüfter.


 
Genau, die Luft wird meistens in Richtung Verstrebung gedrückt, ist bei meinen Enermax auch so.

Zum I7, der 3770k ist von Natur aus wärmer als die Sandy's. 

Mein I5 ist unter Prime95 auch 67°C warm, aber mit 2 x Enermax  850U/min. und Mugen 3. 

Aber das ist ne andere Geschichte...


----------



## SapphireFlyer (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Ach genau ich wusste nicht genau wie ich die Lüfter anschließen sollte.. Beim K2 war ein Adapter dabei das ich sozusagen 2 zu 1 machen kann und dann an CPU FAN hin oder?

Bild hier:

Also rechts unten rein und oben links raus


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Montier mal die Lüfter so: Klick

Luftstromrichtung ist sehr gut.


----------



## SapphireFlyer (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Ok ich werde mir morgne neue Wäremeleitpaste kaufen  (Welche ?) Dann werde ich das mal so ändern...

*Hardwarefreak81* meinst du das die Luftstromrichtung bei dem bild gut ist oder bei mir?


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*



SapphireFlyer schrieb:


> Ok ich werde mir morgne neue Wäremeleitpaste kaufen  (Welche ?) Dann werde ich das mal so ändern...
> 
> *Hardwarefreak81* meinst du das die Luftstromrichtung bei dem bild gut ist oder bei mir?


 
Bei deinem System, also vorne unten rein und hinten oben raus, das passt.

Bevor du neue WLP draufmachst, setz doch erstmal den hinteren Lüfter vom Kühler nach vorne, so wie auf dem Bild.

Beide Lüfter vom Kühler sowie der Heck und die Frontlüfter müssen in Richtung Heck blasen. Alles nochmal checken am besten.

P.S. Die WLP von EKL ist eig. sehr gut, voralem die Schneekanone.


----------



## SapphireFlyer (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Hä? Wenn ich aber den Lüfter so umbaue wie auf dem Bild dann bläst er ja richtung Festplatten sozusagen.. Aber kann ich machen..


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*



SapphireFlyer schrieb:


> Hä? Wenn ich aber den Lüfter so umbaue wie auf dem Bild dann bläst er ja richtung Festplatten sozusagen.. Aber kann ich machen..


 
Nein, du sollst deinen zweiten Lüfter vom K2, also den hinteren vorne auf den Kühler montieren, aber er soll weiterhin nach hinten  blasen. Auf dem Bild ist das auch so.

Edit: Hast du schon 3 Lüfter drauf auf dem K2? Man kann das schlecht sehen, oder sind das die RAM-Bänke...

Mach es wie folgt:


Lüfter umsetzen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Luftstrom:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Trasher (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Wenn du die Lüfter so montiert hast wundert mich es ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass du über 70 Grad bist. Der vordere Kühlturm ist ja quasi fast nutzlos weil keine ( kaum ) Luft durchgepustet wird. Der läufte also quasi passiv.


----------



## SapphireFlyer (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Äh? Nein? Sowie auf dem Bild bläst der Vordere nach vorne.. wie soll es den gehen das der richtig rum drin is aber nach hinten bläst


----------



## beren2707 (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Genau, der Hintere am K2 ist saugend montiert; da der Mittlere im K2 auch saugend ist und vorne kein blasender Lüfter am K2 verbaut ist, verschenkst du dadurch ein paar °C. Einfach den 120er vorne montieren.

Edit: Was mir auch gerade auffällt: Solltest du unter dem Netzteil Luftlöcher zum Atmen haben, kannst du es mit dem Lüfter auch nach unten montieren (so wie vorgesehen, wenn o.g. der Fall ist). Momentan saugt es Luft von Richtung Grafikkarte an.


----------



## SapphireFlyer (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Also wie jetzt? Alle reden grad durcheinander ) Klartext now.


----------



## Borg12 (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

moin 

den hintersten lüfter nach vorn setzen vor dann um 180grad drehen damit die luft durch vordersten kühltumr bläst

grüße


----------



## SapphireFlyer (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Also sozusagen:

von links gesehen:

Heizspirale | Runderlüfter nach links blasend | Heizspirale | Eckiger Lüfter falsch rum ??


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Siehe mein Beitrag oben Seite 2!

Habe 2 Bilder drin!!


----------



## SapphireFlyer (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

AHHH ok!! Danke!! Aber den lüfter umdrehen oder? ALso in welche richtungen sollen die beiden jetzt blasen


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*



SapphireFlyer schrieb:


> AHHH ok!! Danke!! Aber den lüfter umdrehen oder? ALso in welche richtungen sollen die beiden jetzt blasen


 
*ALLE* Lüfter nach *HINTEN* blasend bitte 

Siehe die Pfeile auf *Bild 2* in meinem *Beitrag #16*.

Edit:

Netzteil bei Gelegenheit mit Lüfter nach unten drehen, so hat es einen eigenen Kühlkreislauf.


----------



## SapphireFlyer (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Danke *___*!!

Edit:

WTFFF???? Kann ich es auch so lassen? Mein Kabelmanagement hat 1000 Jahre gedauert..


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*



SapphireFlyer schrieb:


> Danke *___*!!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> WTFFF???? Kann ich es auch so lassen? Mein Kabelmanagement hat 1000 Jahre gedauert..


 

Ja, geht auch - andersrum wäre besser - aber ok.

Hast dus jetzt mit den Lüftern?


----------



## SapphireFlyer (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Ich hab ihn grad nicht offen weil ich was größeres Installiere.. Werde es gleich danach durchführen..


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

OK, wie gesagt, ALLE Lüfter soll nach hinten blasen. Richte dich einfach nach meinen beiden Bildern und alles wird gut 

Melde mich morgen wieder, muss erstmal pennen, 4 Uhr klingelt der Wecker ...lol


----------



## SapphireFlyer (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Vielen Dank nochmal mit den Bildern.. Is echt nice ) 

ALles klar )


----------



## Orizin (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Umdrehen des Netzteils sollte nicht weiter schwer sein da du KM hast. Einfach abstecken am NT und das Teil drehen. Dann musste nur die, dann losen, Kabel und den ATX-Stecker herum sortieren. Sollte unter normalen Umständen und mit ein wenig Fingerspitzengefühl absolut kein Problem sein. Hab's selbst schon öfter gemacht! 

Unterm Strich bringt's dir ein paar grad wenn das Netzteil seinen eigenen kühlkreislauf hat. Beim 500R funktioniert das sehr gut. Hab's selbst hier stehen und daher weis ich, was es kann und was nicht.


----------



## SapphireFlyer (28. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Also hab des Netzeil umgedreht, den Kühler so eingebaut wie *Hardwarefreak81* es gesagt hat und:

Normallast: 30 - 35°C
Prime: 60 - 69°C

Kann es sein das es daran liegt das ich bei der wärmeleitpaste gefailt hab?


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (29. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte


----------



## SapphireFlyer (29. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Hier euer Bild 

Battlefield:

FULL HD, Ultra Settings: 45 - 55°C

Mir is gerade was eingefallen... Als ich nach Installation der Hardware ins Bios geschaut hab stand da, das der RAM nur 1333 Mhz anstatt 1600 Mhz hat. Dann hab ich den multiplier hochgeschraubt bist 1600Mhz erreicht war. 
Kann es sein das sich der CPU dadurch selbst mitübertaktet hat und deswegen die Temperaturen zustande kommen?

RAM: Corsair Vengeance 1600kit 2x 8GB (Low Profile)


----------



## beren2707 (29. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

So siehts schon etwas besser aus; der Wert in Battlefield ist auch gut. Klar könnte es noch an der Wärmeleitpaste liegen (zu viel, zu wenig); was mir aber bei dem Bild noch spontan einfällt: Du hast zwei Festplatten und eine SSD. Diese sitzen im oberen Schacht der zwei verfügbaren für die Platten. Du könntest diese auch in den unteren einbauen und den oberen Schacht ausbauen, dann könnte der obere Frontlüfter ungehindert ins Gehäuse hineinblasen, was noch einmal ein paar °C bringen kann.


----------



## SapphireFlyer (29. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Beren, das mit dem Schacht hab ich mir auch schon überlegt aber da die Festplatten mit Anschluss nach hinten schauen und die vom Netzteil mitgelieferten Sata Stromkabel sehr steif sind bekomm ich die Backplate nich zu wenn ich sie unten ein baue :/ Es sind 3 Festplatten  Aber teoretisch kann ich den unteren Schacht ausbauen, was war nicht so viel bringt..

Ach und was sagst du zu der RAM Geschichte?


----------



## beren2707 (29. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Der RAM Multiplikator ist unabhängig vom CPU-Multiplikator. Nur wenn man den BLCK verändert, geht beides hoch. Wie viel Volt hast du bei der CPU eingestellt? Auf Auto? Da könnte man evtl. mit etwas UV noch was reißen. -0,020 Offset sollte aber gehen, musst du einfach ausprobieren. Näheres zu Einstellungen (auf OC bezogen) kannst du hier nachlesen; speziell zum UV gibts hier etwas.


----------



## Seabound (29. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> 69 - 71°C ist schon ziehmlich warm. Hast du einen guten Luftstrom im Gehäuse?


 
Quatsch! Die Werte sind für den i7 3770k gut und vollkommen unbedenklich. Ganz normaler Standard, was ein 3770k im Schnitt so bringt. 65-75 Grad is normal.


----------



## SapphireFlyer (29. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Sicher Scholle ?

Aber was ist jetzt mit dem RAM? In Cpu Z steht das er nur mit 800 mhz läuft und im Bios mit 1600 mhz 

Was ist wenn ich CPU übertakte? WIe viel Grad wärmer wird der Prozessor dann?


----------



## Seabound (29. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

*ganz sicher!* 

Laß dich nicht verunsichern. Im Sommer hatte ich mit Prime95 oder Core Damage nach ner gewissen Zeit Temperaturen um die 75 bis 78 Grad. Aber selbst dass, ist kein Problem. Zur Zeit, bei den herbstlichen Temperaturen, bin ich nach 10 Min Core Damge bei knapp 65 bis 70 Grad.

Wenn du dir hier im Forum die Threads zur Temperatur des i7 3770k durchliest, liegen die alle in dem Bereich. Selbst die Idle-Werte können mal bis 50 Grad hochgehen. 

Ivy Bridge is halt hitzig. Selbst mit Wasserkühlung unter Last geht der über 60 Grad. Also kein Problem. Das Verhalten von deinem Ivy ist normal! Wer was anderes behauptet hat kein Ahnung oder lügt.




SapphireFlyer schrieb:


> Sicher Scholle ?
> 
> Aber was ist jetzt mit dem RAM? In Cpu Z steht das er nur mit 800 mhz läuft und im Bios mit 1600 mhz



Das stimmt. Musst du immer x2 rechnen. Dein RAM läuft mit 1600MHz. Kannst ja mal unten im Anhang schauen. Da ist mein RAM in CPU-Z. Das sind 1600MHz.



SapphireFlyer schrieb:


> Was ist wenn ich CPU übertakte? WIe viel Grad wärmer wird der Prozessor dann?



Dann wird die CPU natürlich entsprechend wärmer. Bis 85 Grad sollte aber kein Problem sein. Wobei ich dauerhaft keine so warme CPU wollte.


----------



## SapphireFlyer (29. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Ok VIELEN DANK! Solche Leute wie dich braucht man in Foren wie diesen!! Genau das was ich wissen wollte 

Alles klar dann passt alles!


----------



## Seabound (29. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

No Problemo!


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (29. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Der Wert ( ~70°C) ist sicher noch im Rahmen, aber mit dem K2 und einem ordentlichen Luftstrom geht das besser. Ich habe auch geschrieben dass die Ivy allgemein wärmer sind als die Sandy und ihm nur Tipps gegeben die Temperaturen runter zu schrauben. Für den Fall das er seine "K"-CPU auch als solche nutzt, also diese übertaktet, ist die Temp (71°C) aber einfach noch zu hoch. Ergo, mit 71 °C ohne OC kommt er locker auf über 80°C mit OC.

Abgesehen davon hat er jetzt einen vernünftigen Luftstrom


----------



## steinschock (30. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Ivy sind sehr unterschiedkich was die Temps angeht, da sind fast 10° unterschied je nach CPU.

Und Idle bis 50°C   sind in der Wüst noch ok hier sicher nicht.
Na gut hatte ich auch schon bei +0,23V und OC auf 4,6GHz @ i7 920 

Ivy reagiert sehr auf Vcore und der ist fast immer zu hoch.

Besser währe es mal deine HW und Werte zu Posten.

Was für ein MB ? Vcore @ Prime @ CPU-Z und Temps mit CoreTemp.
Dann stellen wir den mal anständig ein, entweder Vcore dem Takt anpassen, also senken.
Oder OC mit ähnlichen Temps.


----------



## SapphireFlyer (30. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Hmm ok..

Specs:

Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77X-D3H
Graka: Sapphire 7970 3GB Dual X 
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 1600 Kit CL10 (LP)
CPU: Intel Core I7 3770k
CPU Lüfter: Alpenföhn K2

Wenn ich was falsch gemacht hab einfach sagen! Ach und Idle ist eig so um die 30 rum + -


----------



## target2804 (30. September 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> Quatsch! Die Werte sind für den i7 3770k gut und vollkommen unbedenklich. Ganz normaler Standard, was ein 3770k im Schnitt so bringt. 65-75 Grad is normal.



Blödsinn. Mit nem k2 69 grad??? Viel zu viel.
Mein i7 ist mit nem ekl Brocken immer unter 54grad, auch nach 6 Std Prime. Der k2 sollte da noch drauflegen koennen.

Sogar mit dem Boxed Kühler hab ich unter 70 grad.


----------



## steinschock (30. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Locker bleiben gerade bei Ivy ist die Streung erheblich.

@ Sapphire

Idle um 37° ist normal.

Die Screens mit Prime oder Intel Burn also @ 100% Last.

Meist hilft LLC / Load Line Cal. den Vcore zu senken und somit die Temps.
Also zuerst mal den Vcore @ 100% Last ermitteln mit CPU-Z oder EasyTune.
Aber nicht für Auto OC nutzen, abseitz von Tests geben die zuviel Vcore.

Dann Vcore mit - Offset absenken, mal -0,05V / -50mV je nach MB-Bios.
Und LLC auf aktiv, je nachdem gibt es da % oder 3-5 Stufen. 
50% oder mittlere Einstellung wählen.

Konkret muss man das dann austesten, mit Prime / Intel Burn und Games.
Auch OC geht meist mit weniger Vcore wenn LLC an ist.

LLC sorgt dafür das die Spannung unter Last nicht absinkt was bei OC oder weniger Vcore sonst zu instabilität führt.

Ich geh mal von 1,24V Vcore @ Stock aus, bei -0,05V währen das dann 1,19V. @ 100% Last
Beides wird so nicht anliegen da der Vcore absinkt @ Last. (ist so bei Intel)

Mit LLC dann dafür sorgen das die Werte ereicht werden.

LLC settings sind in the MIT -> Advanced Voltage -> 3D Power Control menu versteckt.
Hab mir gerade mal ein Test angesehen von deinem MB das Bios ist recht verschachtelt.

Bei Gbyte bietet sich auch der OC Thread von der 8auer an.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html
Ich hatte bis jetzt nur Asus und Asrock MB für Z77 verbaut, 
der 8auer hat da mehr Erfahrung mit LLC usw. @ GByte


----------



## SapphireFlyer (30. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Hier ist alles nochmal unter Prime Last. Siehe Anhang. Ohne Bios veränderung.

Achja ich wollte ihn eig Übertakten aber ich versuch erstmal die Temperaturen in den Griff bekommen..


@*steinschock *

CPU VCORE: 1.115V = Idle: 25 - Max. 40°C
                              Last (Prime): 50 - 60/61°C   --> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/gf7q5ar9/1.115VVCore.jpg


----------



## Seabound (30. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*



target2804 schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Mit nem k2 69 grad??? Viel zu viel.
> Mein i7 ist mit nem ekl Brocken immer unter 54grad, auch nach 6 Std Prime. Der k2 sollte da noch drauflegen koennen.
> 
> Sogar mit dem Boxed Kühler hab ich unter 70 grad.


 
In dem Thread hier  -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/237020-schlechte-temps-trotz-gutem-cpu-kuehler-3.html hattest du noch geschrieben, dass du die Temperaturen bei 39 Grad Außentemperatur hast. Kann ich mir alles nur schwer vorstellen zumindest nicht bei 39 Grad Lufttemperatur. 


@SapphireFlyer
Wie steinschock geschrieben hat, die Ivys streuen halt sehr stark. Was wohl daran liegt, dass Intel die WLP unter dem IHS bei der Monatage nicht gleich (dick) verteilt bekommt. Man kann im Schnitt davon ausgehen, dass Ivy ca. 10 Grad wärmer wird, als das jeweilige Sandy-Pendant. Das Problem ist, dass unter Umständen ein sehr guter und hochwertiger Kühler, wie dein K2 seine Stärke nicht optimal ausspielen kann, weil der Wärmetransport vom Die über die WLP, IHS zum Fuß des Kühlers nicht optimal funktioniert, bzw dass die Temperatur nur über einen relativ schmalen Punkt und nicht großflächig über den gesamten IHS an den Kühler abgegeben wird. Je nachdem halt, wie gut sich Intels WLP unter dem IHS verteilt hat. Das Problem liegt nicht am Kühler und bessere Temperaturen sind durch Maßnahmen am Kühler (andere WLP, anderer Lüfter, Anpressdruck, Luftstrom etc.) nur schwer zu realisieren bzw. bringen vielleicht 1 bis 2 Grad. Deswegen haben auch Leute mit Wasserkühlung nicht unbedingt eine signifikant bessere Temperatur. 

Wie oben geschrieben, besteht die Möglichkeit, die CPU zu etwas zu undervolten, was am Meisten bringen würde. Du kannst natürlich auch die CPU köpfen -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...extreme-test-wlp-wechseln-bei-ivy-bridge.html und die WLP unter dem IHS durch Flüssigmetall (Coolaboratory Liquid Ultra oder Pro) ersetzen. Ich würde jedoch davon abraten. 

Grundsätzlich ist zu sagen, Du kannst Glück haben und dein Ivy ist etwas kühler, oder du kannst "Pech" haben und er wird etwas wärmer. Kritisch sind deine Temperaturen nicht. Sie liegen eigentlich genau in dem Fenster, was man von einem Ivy erwartet. Dein Kühler ist zudem sehr gut, kann aber aus oben genannten Gründen sein Potential nicht ausspielen. Achte beim Testen zudem mal darauf, wie sich deine CPU bei unterschiedlichen Umgebungstemperaturen verhält. Ich hab mal nen Schreenshot beigefügt, von meinem Ivy nach ca. 8 bis 9 Minuten Core Damage. Schreenshot ist von gerade eben und die Sonne knallt ins Zimmer, ca. 25 Grad Lufttemperatur. Wenn ich den gleichen Test heute abend mit offenem Fenster mache, ist mein Ivy plötzlich, oh wunder, 5 bis 7 Grad kälter und hat super Temperaturen. Die CPU ist halt einfach zickig, heiß und zeigt ein relativ breites Spektrum im Temperaturverhalten. Also nicht bange machen lassen!   Klar aber auch, dass die Temperaturen beim OC das Limit vorgeben und du dich mit ganz anderen Temperaturen abfinden musst, als beispielsweise beim Sandy OC. So lange wie CPU aber nicht throttelt ist alles OK.


----------



## SapphireFlyer (30. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Ok also köpfen XD kommt garnicht in Frage (; Also sollte ich es einfach so lassen? 
Übertakten lass ich dann war auch lieber weg oder?


----------



## Seabound (30. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*



SapphireFlyer schrieb:


> Ok also köpfen XD kommt garnicht in Frage (; Also sollte ich es einfach so lassen?
> Übertakten lass ich dann war auch lieber weg oder?


 
Gedanken machen, musst du dir nicht. Die CPU arbeitet in ihrem "Fenster". Da ist nichts kritisch. Ob du die Leistung einer übertakteten CPU brauchst, musst du selber wissen. Bis 4,2GHz solltest du ohne Probleme kommen, müsstest dann aber wohl mit Temperaturen um die 80 Grad leben. Kanns ja mal austesten. Zurück @ Stock geht ja immer. Andererseits ist die CPU mit ihren 3,9GHz im Turbo keine Krücke.


----------



## SapphireFlyer (30. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Alles klar! Danke schön 

Eine Frage, falls ich Übertakte.. Kann ich die geänderte Spannung lassen oder soll ich sie zurück setzen?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Wenn ich auch mal was sagen dürfte, ich würde mich mit den 70°C, auch bei Ivy, nicht zufrieden geben, absolut nicht. Ich hab selber ebenfalls einen K2 auf einem 2550k montiert. Beides steckt im Cooler Master Trooper. Auf 4,2 GHz bei 1,240V Vcore hab ich dann lediglich 55°C, ohne OC auch mal 50°. Der Ivy kann 10x ein Hitzkopf sein, das ist für einen i7 ohne OC noch zu viel. Vllt solltest du wirklich mal CPU und Kühler reinigen. Ich habs mit Bremsenreiniger und nem Mikrofasertuch gemacht. Dann nochmal WLP drauf. Ich habe etwas weniger WLP als hier drauf, da die Tube leer war.  Benutzt hab ich die, die beim K2 dabei war, sicherlich die EKL Schneekanone. Vllt wird das bei dir schon helfen.

mfg Marcel


----------



## SapphireFlyer (30. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Frage: Soll man die WLP auf einen Haufen tuhen und dann den Druck von dem Kühler verteilen lassen oder alles verteilen??

Ja ich werds reinigen wenn ich zeit habe 

Edit: Ich hab jetzt bei Prime 45Min 60°C Max


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Diese Temperaturen klingen doch schon deutlich besser. 

Ich habs mit ner McGame-Karte verteilt (laufen eh zu schnell ab  ). Hab ein kleines Häufchen auf die CPU getan, da die CPU-Fläche kleiner ist als die des K2s, und dann verteilt. Dann hab ich solange noch ein kleines Häufchen drauf getan bis es so aussah wie auf dem Bild. Vorher ging mir zwar schon die Tube leer, aber die Menge war zum Glück nahezu perfekt. Hab an den Seiten ungefähr einen Millimeter Platz gelassen, da der Anpressdruck des K2s die Paste ja noch verteilt. Bis jetzt tropft zumindest nichts nach unten und nach einem Monat sollte da auch nichts mehr passieren.

Vergiss jedoch nicht, dass die Paste erstmal einen Moment braucht, bis sie ihre volle Leistung entfacht, was nochmal 3-5° sein können. Wenn deine Freundin als meint, dass dein Blechhaufen stinkt, dann ist das die WLP. Hält aber maximal ne Woche, dann ist der PC geruchsneutral.


----------



## steinschock (30. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Passt schon nur nicht soviel auf Temps von anderen geben das bringt bei Ivy wenig.
Und wenn man einen Warmen erwicht nutz es wenig ob einer Bratwurst das passt oder nicht  

Dein Vore @ Last ist 1,2V im Bios/VID sind es um 1,25V,
 das ist der Spannungsabfall den man mit LLC verhindern kann.

Ich würde mal mit Dynamic VID den Vcore senken und LLC an machen.
Mal so einstellen das unter Last 1,15V anliegen, sollte mit -0,1V Vcore + LLC auf mittel oder hoch testen was passiert.

Mal ein Freeze oder Bluescreen gehört dazu beim testen was geht.


----------



## Seabound (30. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*



SapphireFlyer schrieb:


> Frage: Soll man die WLP auf einen Haufen tuhen und dann den Druck von dem Kühler verteilen lassen oder alles verteilen??
> 
> Ja ich werds reinigen wenn ich zeit habe
> 
> Edit: Ich hab jetzt bei Prime 45Min 60°C Max


 
Top!


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (30. September 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*



SapphireFlyer schrieb:


> Frage: Soll man die WLP auf einen Haufen tuhen und dann den Druck von dem Kühler verteilen lassen oder alles verteilen??
> 
> Ja ich werds reinigen wenn ich zeit habe
> 
> Edit: Ich hab jetzt bei Prime 45Min 60°C Max


 

Warum mit weniger zufrieden geben, geht doch


----------



## skulp (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Ich bin mir sicher, dass meine cpu auch zu heiß ist.
Gestern habe ich den computer zusammengebaut.
Im Idle sind die Kerne 0,1,2 laut coretemp und speedfan um die 30 grad, core 3 um die 35 grad warm.
Als ich prime95 gestartet habe und nach 20 sec die temperatur überprüft habe, zeigten sowohl coretemp als auch speedfan temperaturen von um die 75 grad an. Als ich so hohe werte gesehen habe, habe ich das programm geschlossen und die werte normalisierten sich wieder.
Habe ich vlt beim zusammenbau was falsch gemacht?
Zum System: 
Prozessor: i7 3770k
Cpu-Kühler: termalright Hr-02 macho
Grafikkarte: noch keine
3 Gehäuselüfter: 1 oben, 1 vorne, 1 hinten


----------



## Brez$$z (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

75 Grad nach 20 Sekunden?? xD kühler vergessen? wärmeleitpaste vergessen? also da stimmt definitiv was nicht


----------



## skulp (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

ne also kühler und wärmeleitpaste sind drauf. Evtl. ist die wärmeleitpaste ein bisschen zu dünn aufgetragen dafür aber sowohl an der cpu als auch an dem kühler.


----------



## Brez$$z (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

also an beiden wlp auftragen ist überflüssig, vielleicht ist es zu viel vielleicht ist es zu wenig. Kann man so schlecht 
sagen ohne es zu sehen! Ich würde dir Raten es nochmal neu zu machen, CPU kühler runter, beides ordenlich säubern
und dann nur auf dem CPU dünn auftragen das alles bedekt ist. Gibts im internet einige tipps fürs auftragen.
Entweder mit einer Plastikarte oder mit dem Finger (mach ich immer, Finger gut entfetten und trockenen)


----------



## skulp (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

ist das so wie es auf dem bild zu sehen ist richtig?
http://www.technic3d.com/article/pics/1287/Thermalright_Macho_HR-02_CPU-K_hler_064.JPG
weil wenn hätte ich meinen kühler um 90 grad drehen müssen^^.
das würde auch erklären warum 2 ram slots vollständig verdeckt sind^^.
Muss ich die wärmeleitpaste nochma entfernen und wieder auftragen? Ich hab gelesen, dass man das eig. machen soll, aber ich hab sie ja erst gestern aufgetragen.
wenn ja muss ma irgendwas beachten wenn man den kühler wieder von der cpu entfernt.
weil ein bekannter von mir hat bei wechseln des kühlers ma die cpu mit rausgerissen und die war dann kaputt.


----------



## Brez$$z (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

meinst du von der Montage des CPU kühlers? ja schon, du musst aber aufpassen in welche richtung der Lüfter Bläst.
In der Regel soll er nach hinten raus blasen, sprich in richtung anschlüsse (auf der Umrandung des Lüfters müsste irgenwo
2 Pfeile sind für die Dreh und Luftrichtung)

Beim CPU kühler immer rein blasen wenns nur ein lüfter ist, saugen macht nur bei geschlossenem Kühler Sin


----------



## steinschock (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Dreh den Kühler so wie auf dem Bild.

Kühler ab nehmen wird kein Problem, das war früher bei einigen AMD Problematisch.

Am besten den PC vorher laufen lassen, wenn die WLP warm ist geht es leichter.
Wenn beides gut mit WLP benetzt ist (Kühler/CPU) ist wisch ich den Kühler noch mal sauber und gut ist.

Teste dann noch mal, Prime geht bei mir fast sofort auf 60° und steigt dann langsam auf 65°@ Wakü.

Bei Ivy geht das noch schneller und lass mal etwas laufen ( 15min.) 
70° ist noch nicht bedenklich auch wenn es etwas viel für ein Macho ist.


----------



## skulp (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

ertsma danke für die Hilfe.
Das mit dem kühler drehen hat nur einen kühlungsplus von ca 2-3 grad gebracht aber als ich im bios die einstellung vom bios auf turbo gestellt habe ging die temperatur runter.
nur eins wundert mich noch: wenn ich prime 95 starte, bleieben die temperaturen bei speedfan und bei coretemp zwischen 55 und 60 grad. Dabei macht es allerdings fast keinen unterschied(höchstens 2-3 grad) ob ich den cpu kühler auf 100% oder 30% laufen lasse (mit speedfan). auch die gehäuse lüfter (hinten und oben) beeinflussen die temperatur nicht. Die Regelung funtioniert aber in jedem fall da ich deutliche temperaturunterschiede höre.
Eigentlich müsste 70% mehr rpm doch einen deutlichen kühlunterschied bringen oder?


----------



## steinschock (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

Evtl. mal etwas länger laufen lassen.

Ivy reagiert recht träge bei Temps, 55° sind aber gut da geht nicht mehr viel.


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: CPU zu heiß?*

ist vielleicht nen bisl viel,.... für meinen Geschmack jedenfalls! Check nochmal was mein Vorposter schon schrieb und... Kühler richtig und gleichmäßig festgezogen?


----------

